# How to Down pump to condenser?



## Tim Renda (May 24, 2012)

How do i get central air unit to pump down refrigerant to condenser?
I have my gauges hooked up. I closed the liquid service valve while system was on and wait for it to pump down but it just didnt. If it did then I would close the vapor service valve and it should be pump down in condenser. last turn off power. What am i doing wrong or not doing?


----------



## HVACDave (Oct 16, 2007)

That sounds right. Turn off liquid line (small line) at condenser, (make sure your gauge handles are closed). You should see pressure fall off on suction side gauge (may take a minute or two). When it hits zero then you close your other valve on suction line (big one), All your refrigerant should be trapped in condenser. Turn off

What are you pumping it down for?


----------



## Tim Renda (May 24, 2012)

I just wanted to Down Pump to take gauges of the service valves so close to ground and in tight spot. wanted to lessen the pressure so i dont get ref. and oil sraing allover me. tryed wearing gloves but they only get slipery when oil gets on them. I also wanted to to practice this prosedure. I got my EPA and just now got most of the equipment to install my first unit at parents house.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

you don't nned the thermostat calling(might trip on Lo presure)CW on that liquid line service valve allen key or actual valve stem.with guages hooked up on suction and liquid just push the contactor in till the suction reads ZERO:wink: release the contactor shut the suction servcie you are pumped down...from the liquid servcie thru the air handler thru the liquid line up to the service valve out at the condenser


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

use low loss fittings. No need to pump down to remove hoses.


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

some units have a low pressure control to stop conpressor at 25# pressure. best way is to use a screwdriver and push contactor in.
never use your finger. i knew someone that did and the compressor had a dead short. burnt his hand


----------

